# Gran Habano Zulu Zulu Connecticut Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Manufacturer: Gran Habano
Brand: Zulu Zulu Connecticut
Size: Lancero (7.5 x 40)
Price: $6.50 - $7.50
Rest Time: 8 Months
Burn Time: 2 Hours

Prelight:

A firm pack with a paper bag like consistency. Aroma is a light tobacco with prelight draw of tobacco, cedar and cinnamon spice. The Zulu Zulu has a small pigtail so I try the twist and pull, but the opening is not large enough so I lop the head with my Xikar cutter and off we go.




1st 3rd:

The initial flavors are mild tobacco,cedar with some grassy notes. The smoke is plentiful off the draw & foot and while it is very dry and mild in strength it has a nice creamy texture.



2nd 3rd:

First of all, I'm loving the finish and aftertaste from the Zulu squared, its a creamy wood with just the faintest hint of pepper. The body has moved to a medium and the other flavors remain the same with an added touch of sweetness. The ash holds on for about a half inch, which is typical for most lanceros.



Final 3rd:

The pepper and cinnamon disappear in the final 3rd of the stick, just nice consistent creamy wood flavors with the continued hint of sweetness.



Summary:

I am a lancero freak so I will try anything in that size regardless of the maker or strength of the stick. This was by far the best burning lancero I've had requiring little attention and even when setting it down for an extended time it stayed lit. This is by no means a complex stick, but I really enjoyed the consistent creamy smoke and woody flavors and the aftertaste is one of the most enjoyable I have ever had. While the Zulu Zulu may not satisfy the ardent full bodied smoker for those that like a medium bodied Connecticut wrapper this is your stick. I can definitley see this becoming my go to morning smoke, assuming of course I have 2 hours to spare.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice review, David! I'm more of a maduro fan, but on Saturday mornings, nothing beats a good Connecticut with a cup of coffee. Making it a lancero is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

That's pretty much how I remember the one I smoked (and reviewed) a while back - a year and a half, maybe? Nice review and great pictures, sir!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done again and thanks for the write up, Best, P-S


----------

